# Mariner Magnum 40 HP



## Ohiobassman54 (May 28, 2004)

Looking at a boat that has this motor on it.has power trim&tilt on it.Suposedly has less than 100 hrs on it.Very clean looking.Any one know anything about the Mariner motors.Are they a Mercury made motor/are they a good motor.Just looking for any Pros&Cons about them.It,s a 1996 model on a Fisher Marsh Hawk. Thanks Don


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Just put your serial number in one of the online Merc parts websites...it's likely just a rebadged Merc. I had a 1996 Mariner that was same as the same year/HP Merc. Had same parts lookup (other than cowling stickers) numbers as the Merc. Some years were Mercs made for sale in Europe. If you see serial numbers that have a number and BEL next to it, it means Belgium. If it's a 1996 like the boat...it's a rebadged Merc. Should be fine...check compression and anything else is repairable.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I had one of these and absolutely loved that motor. Yes it is basically a Merc but not repackaged as a Mariner, this is a 4 cyl 40 hp and runs like a race engine. This is one 2 stroke that I do miss. I had several problem free years out of it the only issue I had was the oil sensor went bad other than that not a thing. Mine also was a 96 model. If you have any specific questions just ask.


----------



## AB44 (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought Mariner was made by Evinrude?Learn something every day.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had two Mariners and loved them both. I had a 90 HP for a few years, then a 150 EFI. on my Champion. Never had a seconds of problem with either. I also had a smaller 8 HP in Canada that we left up there for many years. It started every Spring like a clock.
They are made by Mercury, in fact all the parts are Merc parts.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Merc introduced the 'mariner' line of motors in the mid '70s.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

yamaha made all the mariner portables and some mid-range motors for some time.(80's-early 90's) The first mercury four strokes(mid-late 90's) were also yamaha's.


----------



## Ohiobassman54 (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the info on the Mariner.Now if all this snow leaves I can go after it. Again thanks Don ohiobassman54


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Mercury and Mariner are the same engine. Mercury introduced the line for marketing purposes. It's hard to justify (2) Mercury dealers a mile apart, but a Mercury and a Mariner dealership a mile apart is no problem. 

Saturate the market and all...

Good luck with your Mariner motor. I've owned a 90 horsepower and then a Magnum 150 horsepower. Both treated me just fine.

As someone else stated in the thread, CHECK COMPRESSION and everything else is details.


----------

